# Written Warning



## Guest

When you get a written warning as opposed to a verbal warning, is there any action that the written warning has that the verbal doesnt? Also when an other department runs your plate does a written warning show up and a verbal doesn't?


----------



## tomcats

A written warning will show up in your driving history. A verbal won't as far as I know anyway. Never seen anything regarding a verbal warning on anyone's driving record.


----------



## bluesamurai22

A "Verbal warning" might show up as a m/v stop in a particular city or towns computer system. This depends on whether the department has the capability to enter each stop and if the stop was actually logged in their system. 

Then it would take someone being able to look the plate up on the in-house system in the future and having them make the effort to do so.


----------



## bluesamurai22

Also, if your plate is run in Massachusetts there is a note left in the system for approx. 1 month. Each time it gets run an officer will see who ran that plate within the past month and possibly a brief note as to why.

We also have the ability to do "off-line" searches through the Massachusetts CJIS system and through the national NCIC system to see if anyone has run your plate for the past several years. This isn't used often but it is available as a tool in serious investigations.


----------



## Guest

bluesamurai22 said:


> Also, if your plate is run in Massachusetts there is a note left in the system for approx. 1 month. Each time it gets run an officer will see who ran that plate within the past month and possibly a brief note as to why.
> 
> We also have the ability to do "off-line" searches through the Massachusetts CJIS system and through the national NCIC system to see if anyone has run your plate for the past several years. This isn't used often but it is available as a tool in serious investigations.


I usually put a reason for the stop into the MDT when I run a plate on my MDT...... I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Curious EMT

Part of the HTO laws have writen citations noted. 6 writen citations = 3 tickets, or at least thats how it was a few years back when I took drivers ed.

Ive never seen one come back on a drivers histry though, and last I knew they just sat in a warehouse in Randolph. BUT that being said, its loged in at the station in some ways, for the ratial profiling survying.


----------



## USMCTrooper

The short answer is NO.

No they don't appear in a KQ.
No they no longer are tracked by the RMV or Merit Rating Board.
No they do not count against you.

If your plate is run it has nothing to do with being stopped or cited under any condition, it means just that, your plate was run. If the agency running it adds comments in the REM detailing why they ran it (ie tow, arrest, mv crash), then its a plus for any other agency. It just doens't happen all that often.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

USMCTrooper said:


> The short answer is NO.
> 
> No they don't appear in a KQ.
> No they no longer are tracked by the RMV or Merit Rating Board.
> No they do not count against you.


Just playing devil's advocate here USMCTrooper, so let me ask, if there is no record keeping or tracking system in place for written warnings, what is the actual point of issuing one? You have me curious...


----------



## USMCTrooper

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here USMCTrooper, so let me ask, if there is no record keeping or tracking system in place for written warnings, what is the actual point of issuing one? You have me curious...


Good question. I wish I had the definite answer. In the 1980's, the Merit rating Board and RMV _used_ to track written warnings and 3 warnings for moving violations in a 12 month period resulted in limited license suspensions.

I must now speculate: 1) It is simply a hold over from days gone by. 2) In 90C-3 it is still a statutorial option and therefore won't go away 3) Some depts may require every stop to result in some type of written record aka written warnings vs. verbal warnings.

Again, the last part is purely specualtion.


----------



## j809

Issue them for MV crashes, this way it sticks, no appeal.


----------



## sylvester

how do you enter a reason for running the plate on the mdt ??


----------



## bluesamurai22

sylvester said:


> how do you enter a reason for running the plate on the mdt ??


Depends on the system. 

If you have a regular CJIS screen available you can write anything that fits across the line that says "SERIAL" when you do a Q1 or Q2. There are two sections here that you can tab across.

Whatever you write will show up in subsequent queries.


----------



## cjmajor

A written warning does not show up in your driver history


----------



## dcs2244

A written warning creates a record of the stop: I suggest all male police officers issue at least a written warning when stopping a female operator. It is better to have a record of the stop than to have to explain why you don't and "...what are you hiding..." ( see the thread about the bogus gang rape).

For me, the warning or "V" is based on a direct proportion: the hotter the gal, the bigger the gig. Ugly gals get a written warning!


----------



## BPD110

dcs2244 said:


> For me, the warning or "V" is based on a direct proportion: the hotter the gal, the bigger the gig. Ugly gals get a written warning!


Ah yes...A fat chick lover like myself :t:


----------



## Guest

sylvester said:


> how do you enter a reason for running the plate on the mdt ??


on our MDTs there is a "comment" box........

on the in-house LEAPS you use the "serial" spot on the Q2 page


----------



## Guest

I just recieved my first violation tonight.  
A written warning for cutting a red light close. The officer says I ran it red but I was sure I didn't. I didn't want to argue, so I just took the warning. Plus I was very startled and a bit nervous, and a bit sad.

I'm 24 and this is my first violation. How exactly will this affect my record and insurance? When does this written warning no longer count?


----------



## Nachtwächter

Annorax said:


> I just recieved my first violation tonight.
> A written warning for cutting a red light close. The officer says I ran it red but I was sure I didn't. I didn't want to argue, so I just took the warning. Plus I was very startled and a bit nervous, and a bit sad.
> 
> I'm 24 and this is my first violation. How exactly will this affect my record and insurance? When does this written warning no longer count?


Written warnings do not count against you.


----------



## bosco109

Technically 3 written warnings within a year is a 7 day loss of license, however the RMV has not been doing anything with them in a few years. It will not effect your insurance. It is what it is, a warning.


----------



## MVS

bosco109 said:


> Technically 3 written warnings within a year is a 7 day loss of license, however the RMV has not been doing anything with them in a few years. It will not effect your insurance. It is what it is, a warning.


I'm not sure that's completely accurate. I've seen a few of my warnings posted on KQ's of folks I have repeatedly stopped... I've been known to make a traffic stop or 2 per shift :shifty:


----------



## dave7336

bosco109 said:


> Technically 3 written warnings within a year is a 7 day loss of license, however the RMV has not been doing anything with them in a few years. It will not effect your insurance. It is what it is, a warning.


this is no longer true..the law was amended in 2001 so there is no consequences for written warnings..they are the same as a verbal warning


----------



## CEC

Sniper said:


> I usually put a reason for the stop into the MDT when I run a plate on my MDT...... I think it's a good idea.


I do the same thing especially if someone comes from out of town, and they come to a know drug area.


----------

